# What approach is acoustically preferred



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I am replacing inceiling speakers with floor speakers in the HT. Can I leave the speakers in the ceiling while using floor standing speakers or should I remove them and repair the dry wall ceiling? Acoustically does it make a difference ?

Dwight


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your not concerned about sound leaving the room and going into the space above/upstairs it is no issue just leave them for the time being. It shouldn't affect the sound quality of the theater space.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Tony. Yeah that was kinda my thought as well.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Dwight Angus said:


> I am replacing inceiling speakers with floor speakers in the HT. Can I leave the speakers in the ceiling while using floor standing speakers or should I remove them and repair the dry wall ceiling? Acoustically does it make a difference ?
> 
> Dwight



Think of them as small passive radiators in a box the size of your room...not likely to have much effect.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And could add some resale value if they can be reconnected should you ever sell your house.


----------

